# Nub Stands from the Houston Herf this weekend



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

The title says it all.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Some seriously nice ashes there!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

MMmmmmmm, Duvel is some good beer!
Nice stand to go with it!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Nub Stands! 9.2/10


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> Nice Nub Stands! 9.2/10


I didn't know I was being judged and scored. HAHAHA


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I think your on the wrong Live site LOL. Damn I didn't even see you taking those pics


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Nice Nub Stands I have to give you a 9.5 out of 10


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I've had several NUbs, and I cannot get that NUb stand. I've gotten a long ash once, but it fell off before getting too long. I must be smoking them wrong.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> I've had several NUbs, and I cannot get that NUb stand. I've gotten a long ash once, but it fell off before getting too long. I must be smoking them wrong.


Must be my humi as I have yet to have any problem with them, although I usually let them sit a few weeks or more before smoking them.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Must be my humi as I have yet to have any problem with them, although I usually let them sit a few weeks or more before smoking them.


You're prolly right. Just let me borrow your humidor for awhile and I'll see if that straightens everything out.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> You're prolly right. Just let me borrow your humidor for awhile and I'll see if that straightens everything out.


Sure, just bring all your cigars over and you will be more than welcome to borrow any space over that is available. You might want to keep an accurate count as you may have a few missing after a month.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Love the nub stands! Glad everyone had a good time down there, great SotL's down south!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Nice stands!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wheres cigargirl--Maybe she can do that on her nose


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice nub stands


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That Nub was trained very well, Sam! It did every trick you wanted it to do and waited patiently while you took pictures. Good Nubby, such a good boy!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great beer, great cigar


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man that is sick!!! freakin tight pictures!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice nub stand


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice! I got mine to do that once, but it took some coaxing.


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Who was drinking that Belgian pride!! Didn't know there where civilized members on this board!! :helloooo:
By the way; Nice NUB-stand!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i never get tired of seeing that


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Who was drinking that Belgian pride!! Didn't know there where civilized members on this board!! :helloooo:
> By the way; Nice NUB-stand!!


Yea, yea. I must disgust American beer drinkers as all I like is micro brewed or imported beer.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is too cool. I love seeing that! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------

